# Spring at Glenn Cottage Eggery (Pix)



## Rebbetzin (Mar 25, 2011)

Today I changed out my coop decor. I took down the snowflakes and snowmen, and put out spring flowers!!












Oh, I missed taking down that plastic from the front window!!  I will have to do that tomorow.

While I was outside today, thinking about enlarging my chicken run.  I heard  these loud bird noises, I had never heard them before, I looked up and saw two Hawks in the huge pine tree that is over the chicken coop and run area. I went in the house to get the camera, and the female hawk took off. But the male stayed in the Pine tree makng a horrible racket. Here he is, if you can see him, he was pretty far up in the tree.


----------

